

Barbara Liskov wins Turing Award - bdr
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2009/turing-liskov-0310.html

======
wingo
Cool stuff! But this sentence makes me cringe:

"Liskov [...] was recognized for helping make software more reliable,
consistent and resistant to errors and _hacking_." (emphasis mine)

From MIT, of all places!

------
Xichekolas
I was amused how they described Alan Turing:

 _"Alan M. Turing, who helped the Allies crack the Nazi Enigma cipher during
World War Two."_

... was all the other stuff he did too complicated to distill down into one
line? Describing him as such is like saying Einstein is important to physics
because he was a patent clerk.

------
michael_dorfman
In terms of the ever-present "Women in CS" question: who would HN suggest as
the _next_ female recipient of the Turing Award, after Liskov?

~~~
mad44
Nancy Lynch

